# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ما تعريف الصدقة والهبة وو..

## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .

فعندي سؤال لإخواني : 

ما تعريف كل من : 
1_ الهبة  :.
2_ العطية :.
3_ الهدية :.
4_ الرشوة :.
5_ الصدقة :.
6_ العمرى :.
7_ الرقبى :.
8_ النفقة :.
9_ الفدية :.
10_ الكفارة :.
و  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  على نبينا محمد 

وجزى الله خيرا من سيجيب 

وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اخي الكريم هذه بعض  التعريفات التي طلبت 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله  والعمرى بضم المهملة وسكون الميم مع القصر ، وحكي ضم الميم مع ضم أوله ، وحكي فتح أوله مع السكون ، مأخوذ من العمر ، والرقبى بوزنها مأخوذة من المراقبة ، لأنهم كانوا يفعلون ذلك في الجاهلية فيعطي الرجل الدار ويقول له : أعمرتك إياها ، أي أبحتها لك مدة عمرك فقيل لها عمرى لذلك ، وكذا قيل لها رقبى لأن كلا منهما يرقب متى يموت الآخر لترجع إليه ، وكذا ورثته فيقومون مقامه في ذلك ، هذا أصلها لغة . 

قال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله 
أن العطية هي التبرع بالمال في مرض الموت المخوف،
 فهي أخص من الهبة،
 والهبة أن يتبرع بالمال في حال الصحة، أو في مرضٍ غير مخوف، أو في مخوف لم يمت به.
وقال ابن العربي : الرشوة كل مال دفع ليبتاع به من ذي جاه عونا على ما لا يحل ، والمرتشي قابضه ، والراشي معطيه ، والرائش الواسطة 
 ذكر الإمام بدر الدين الزركشي في كتابه المنثور في القواعد الفرق بين الفدية والكفارة قائلاً: والفدية تفارق الكفارة في أن الكفارة لا تجب إلا عن ذنب تقدم بخلافه الفدية. انتهى.
فتبين من هذا الفرق أن الكفارة تختص بأن تتقدمها مخالفة شرعية كالجماع في نهار رمضان عمداً أو الظهار مثلاً، أما الفدية فقد تحصل دون وقوع معصية كالعجز عن صوم رمضان بسبب هرم أو مرض مثلاً. 
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

ما شاء الله 
اللهم بارك

جزاك الله خيرا 

كلام جميل جدا جدا 

ما قصرت لكن !!!
بقي النفقة والصدقة : لكن أظن وجودها سهل 

سلمت أصاابعك التي كتبت بها

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

وانت جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

واياكم 

وفيكم

----------

